# R2 Type A and B unit requirements



## jar546 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am a little clouded this morning and looking for an opinion on a real life situation.

A school which is an E use is being converted into 20 apartments.

3 apartments in the walkout basement area, 10 on the accessible 1st floor and 7 on the 2nd floor.  There is no elevator, nor one planned.

The RDP has stated that since they have less than 21 apartments, no Type A units are required, However, the developer will put 1 in on the 1st floor.

The RDP has stated that there is an exception for type B units in existing buildings, However, the developer will put 3 in on the 1st floor.

This is a change of use and occupancy but the RDP is not declaring chapter 9 of the IEBC just that it is a renovation level 3.

It is my understanding that Type A is not required so great if he wants to put one in, However, I do not believe that the exception applies for type B units.  With that being said, how do I determine how many Type B units he should have?  It appears as though all of them on the 1st floor need to be Type B that are not Type A.  Need some help please.


----------



## cda (Jun 27, 2013)

??? Maybe

2009 iebc

605.1 General. A building, facility or element that is altered shall comply with the applicable provisions in Sections 605.1.1 through 605.1.14, Chapter 11 of the International Building Code and ICC A117.1 unless it is technically infeasible. Where compliance with this section is technically infeasible, the alteration shall provide access to the maximum extent that is technically feasible.

A building, facility or element that is constructed or altered to be accessible shall be maintained accessible during occupancy.

Exceptions:

1. The altered element or space is not required to be on an accessible route unless required by Section 605.2.

2. Accessible means of egress required by Chapter 10 of the International Building Code are not required to be provided in existing buildings and facilities.

3. Type B dwelling or sleeping units required by Section 1107 of the International Building Code are not required to be provided in existing buildings and facilities.

4. The alteration to Type A individually owned dwelling units within a Group R-2 occupancy shall meet the provisions for Type B dwelling units and shall comply with the applicable provisions in Chapter 11 of the International Building Code and ICC A117.1.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 27, 2013)

This is a change of use

2009 IEBC

912.8 Accessibility.

Existing buildings that undergo a change of group or occupancy classification shall comply with this section.

912.8.1 Partial change in occupancy.

Where a portion of the building is changed to a new occupancy classification, *any alterations shall comply with Sections 605 and **706,* as applicable

706.1 General.

A building, facility, or element that is altered shall comply with Section 605.

706.2 Stairs and escalators in existing buildings.

In alterations where an escalator or stair is added where none existed previously, an accessible route shall be provided in accordance with Sections 1104.4 and 1104.5 of the International Building Code .

706.3 Accessible dwelling units and sleeping units.

Where Group I-1, I-2, I-3, R-1, R-2 or R-4 dwelling or sleeping units are being added, the requirements of Section 1107 of the International Building Code for accessible units and Chapter 9 of the International Building Code for visible alarms apply only to the quantity of spaces being added.

706.4 Type A dwelling or sleeping units.

Where more than 20 Group R-2 dwelling or sleeping units are being added, the requirements of Section 1107 of the International Building Code for Type A units and Chapter 9 of the International Building Code for visible alarms apply only to the quantity of the spaces being added.

*706.5 Type B dwelling or sleeping units.*

*Where four or more Group I-1, I-2, R-1, R-2, R-3 or R-4 dwelling or sleeping units are being added, the requirements of Section 1107 of the International Building Code for Type B units and Chapter 9 of the International Building Code for visible alarms apply only to the quantity of the spaces being added.*

1107.6.2.1.2 Type B units.

Where there are four or more dwelling units or sleeping unit s intended to be occupied as a residence in a single structure, every dwelling unit and sleeping unit intended to be occupied as a residence shall be a Type B unit .

*Exception: The number of Type B units is permitted to be reduced in accordance with Section 1107.7.*



1107.7.1 Structures without elevator service.

Where no elevator service is provided in a structure, only the dwelling units and sleeping unit s that are located on stories indicated in Sections 1107.7.1.1 and 1107.7.1.2 are required to be Type A units and Type B units , respectively. The number of Type A units shall be determined in accordance with Section 1107.6.2.1.1


----------



## jar546 (Jun 27, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> This is a change of use2009 IEBC
> 
> 912.8 Accessibility.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree, it appears as though all of the 1st floor units must be Type B?  (asked in question format)


----------



## cda (Jun 27, 2013)

So is your question more fire alarm?

If so I would say they need to meet current code for A/V


----------



## jar546 (Jun 27, 2013)

OK, so I just gots me some edukation from Kim Paarlberg at the ICC who is extremely well versed in ADA/ICC/HUD, etc.

Under the 2009 IBC, the RDP is correct.  None of the units would have to be type B and everything he is doing is voluntary.

HOWEVER,

PA did adopt Chapter 11 of the 2012 IBC and associated existing building code chapters, etc. and under the 2012, YES, all of the 1st floor only (the only accessible floor) units must be Type B.

A little background is that people once thought that FHA had to do with low income housing only and many of the rules did not apply to the private sector of apartments.  They were wrong.  HUD only applied to new construction and they never considered a change of use or an extensive renovation.  They now take a position on differentiating and we also know their intent.  So, after some lobbying by the United Spinal and Paralyzed Veterans among some others, the language and intent was clarified in the 2012 IBC and the 2009 ANSI A117.1.

This is a major change between code cycles.

One of the biggest changes and challenges is maneuvering clearances for the entry/exit door to an apartment.  In the past, maneuvering clearances were only required outside a Type A & B apartment.  Now, due to egress issues, maneuvering clearance is required on both sides of a Type A & B unit.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 27, 2013)

R2 Type A and B unit requirements

The change in the 2012 was in chapter 34 which says Type B units are not required unless the work area exceeds 50%.

I thought for sure Mark Handler would be all over this by now.  Hmmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark handler (Jun 27, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> The change in the 2012 was in chapter 34 which says Type B units are not required unless the work area exceeds 50%.I thought for sure Mark Handler would be all over this by now.  Hmmmmm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You seemed to already have your answer.... IMHO. Yes, all of the ground floor  units must be Type B.

This is based on both the IBC and the Fair Housing Guidelines


----------



## jar546 (Jun 27, 2013)

You mean I am actually right????


----------



## mark handler (Jun 28, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> You mean I am actually right????


Don't let it go to your head


----------



## jar546 (Jun 28, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Don't let it go to your head


I don't see how you can even make that statement when I am already the ultimate authority on accessibility.  You little people just don't get it.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 28, 2013)

;-)

Ya.....


----------



## error404 (Jun 28, 2013)

Question, (although I think I know the answer).

Let's say the building is over 4 units and no elevator. Yet only 3 units on the first level. All those units shall be Type-B... correct?

1107.6.2.1.2 requirement is 4 or more units... it doesn't matter where they are located (or at least, that's how I'm reading it)



> 1107.6.2.1.2 Type B units.
> 
> Where there are four or more dwelling units or sleeping unit s intended to be occupied as a residence in a single structure, every dwelling unit and sleeping unit intended to be occupied as a residence shall be a Type B unit .
> 
> ...


----------



## mark handler (Jun 28, 2013)

*All first or ground floor units shall be Type-B... correct


----------



## jar546 (Jun 28, 2013)

New construction or renovation levels that exceed 50% of the work area in the 2012.


----------

